# Aspirador robot no extrae pelos de mascota



## Marcia (Jun 30, 2018)

Hola, soy nueva en el foro y decidí registrarme para ver si me ayudan a conseguir una solución. Les cuento, tengo la aspiradora roomba 770 y la compré precisamente por sus características de que es "indicada" para limpiar los pelos de las mascotas (tengo un golden y se pueden imaginar como los pelos andan por toda la casa). Al principio funcionaba muy bien y no tenía ninguna queja, pero ha medida que ha pasado el tiempo ha perdido como la capacidad de extracción de los pelos, y ahora se ven muho mas por la casa y por los muebles. Que puedo hacer para solucionar esto? Será algo de la configuración? Espero que me puedan ayudar porque ya no se que hacer


----------



## tiago (Jul 1, 2018)

¿Será que los cepillos están ya desgastados como para agarrar esos pelos?

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 1, 2018)

¿Que dice el servicio técnico de Roomba?

Yo apuesto a desgaste de cepillos o a suciedad en los rodamientos o cepillos, o desgaste de la batería que le impidan alcanzar la velocidad adecuada a los rodillos. Y si no es eso, será otra cosa.


----------



## josemaX (Jul 1, 2018)

¿O el filtro sucio?

El motor de aspiración del Roomba no funciona.

Añado link relacionado con problema: El Roomba recoge pocos residuos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2018)

[Humor electrónico ON]

Da el Golden Retriever en adopción

[Humor electrónico OFF]


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2018)

Habría que ver si posee algún sistema de filtrado o atracción electrostático y comprobar si funciona


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2018)

iRobot Roomba 770, Robot aspirador - Aspiradoras Online


----------



## Marcia (Jul 1, 2018)

tiago dijo:


> ¿Será que los cepillos están ya desgastados como para agarrar esos pelos?
> 
> Saludos.


Bueno, no es descabellado pensarlo. Será conseguir el repuesto de los cepillos. Muchas gracias, voy a revisar



Scooter dijo:


> ¿Que dice el servicio técnico de Roomba?
> 
> Yo apuesto a desgaste de cepillos o a suciedad en los rodamientos o cepillos, o desgaste de la batería que le impidan alcanzar la velocidad adecuada a los rodillos. Y si no es eso, será otra cosa.


Si, ya veo que pueden ser los cepillos. Gracias por tu respuesta



josemaX dijo:


> ¿O el filtro sucio?
> 
> El motor de aspiración del Roomba no funciona.
> 
> Añado link relacionado con problema: El Roomba recoge pocos residuos.


El filtro está bien, lo he revisado constantemente. Muy valioso el link, voy a revisar


----------

